# A “Proper” Pokemon Console Game Could Save the Franchise



## MakiManPR (Feb 27, 2012)

> By Charlie on February 26, 2012 1:33 pm on Blogs, Current Gen, Slider
> So the next Pokemon game was revealed in Japan to be Pokemon Gray Pokemon Black and White 2? This is slightly getting ridiculous, with Nintendo throwing out Pokemon games on the Nintendo DS as if we actually want them now. I mean I know they sell, but they sell to little kids, not to people my age. I’m surprised kids actually understand the franchise, what with there being hundreds of Pokemon, where the story really started back at Pokemon Red/Blue. Sure, every Pokemon game starts off as if you were a new trainer, but you never actually learn the premise of Pokemon in the world like you did in previous games. The franchise needs help. It needs a proper console game that starts at the beginning.
> And I don’t mean like the utterly shit “Pokemon Battle Revolution”, which ultimately people believed was going to be a proper Pokemon Wii game, until it turned out to be an overly priced game where you take your Pokemon to a massive 3D arena. You couldn’t even send every Pokemon to those arenas, since 3D models weren’t made for every Pokemon. If the Wii U’s console concept actually works, then Nintendo better get on in there and ask one of their developers of Pokemon (preferably Game Freak of course) to make a proper Pokemon console game. I actually came up with a format that could see the franchise flourish onto consoles that will actually make the other regions more fun.
> First of all, Nintendo should publish a game called “Pokemon Kanto” for the Wii U, where it has all 151 Kanto Pokemon, all 8 gym leaders, and where everything has 3D models. On the TV, you could have your Pokemon fighting in an environment, whilst on the handheld screen controller, you have all your options; Fight, Run, Items and Pokemon. It would work perfectly. It’s almost like the Wii U is built for a Pokemon game. Rather than in a DS game, where you move one square at a time, “Pokemon Kanto” would be like any other Third-Person RPG, where you run around the environment freely. The story doesn’t have to be related to Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow or the TV series. Instead, Nintendo should start the story from scratch, with it’s own unique story, but keeping iconic people like the gym leaders and “Team Rocket”. Nintendo could also include monthly tournaments, where people don’t have to leave their own home to win cool in-game prizes, like “Rare Candies” for runners up, a super rare Pokemon like Mew for the tournament winner and so forth. You could even have close relationships with your Pokemon, where feeding them nice treats shows their affection to you.
> ...



Source


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

what if pokemon Black & white 2 has 3DS enhancements


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

who the fuck is charlie? sounds so random... besides I aint gonna read that wall! 
I laugh at "save the franchise"... It needs to be saved? I think not... still sells like no other

Someday we will get the MMORPG that everyone is dreaming.... we just have to wait


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 27, 2012)

until pokemon stops selling millions it will never change


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2012)

A Pokemon game with real time movement and control for the battles would be interesting. You know, actually CONTROLLING the Pokemon for once? It wouldn't be too hard, either. The control scheme could even take a page from the original Pokemon Stadium, where the 4 moves were each assigned to a different button.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pokemon is overated. I would like to see a Version where we can go to all the regions.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

I have to say: Seeing nerdy teen bloggers complain about a game that is unreleased solely based off the title is incredibly amusing to me. More so than I thought it would be.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

Wait, Something that sells millions and has high ratings needs saving?

The only problem with Pokemon was its horrible anime.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Wait, Something that sells millions and has high ratings needs saving?
> 
> The only problem with Pokemon was its horrible anime.


Blasphemy! Seasons 1 and 2 were awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, Something that sells millions and has high ratings needs saving?
> ...



Exactly, and there's like 10 of them


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2012)

haha, no arguing there. I basically completely dropped out of the whole franchise (unless you want to be technical and count Super Smash Bros.) the moment G2 came out (except for occasionally playing around with ROMs of newer games, just to see what they're like).


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2012)

No.. just no.
Pokemon is known for being portable, don't spoil it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

The franchise definitely needs be saved from a constant string of high sales and relatively highish review scores.

Also there's a reason Pokemon does well as a portable RPG and not as a console RPG. Plus all the console RPG games are bogged down with really cut down gameplay mechanics and really stupid storylines.



xwatchmanx said:


> Blasphemy! Seasons 1 and 2 were awesome!



They were pretty shit.

I enjoyed them as a kid but when you're a kid you're basically classifiable as mentally challenged. Watch it again and try telling me it has genuinely good animation, characters, plots, and humor in a way that doesn't use the word "nostalgic".


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The franchise definitely needs be saved from a constant string of high sales and relatively highish review scores.
> 
> Also there's a reason Pokemon does well as a portable RPG and not as a console RPG. Plus all the console RPG games are bogged down with really cut down gameplay mechanics and really stupid storylines.
> 
> ...



Well it is designed for kids and obviously now it doesnt look appealing because season 1 came out like what 1998? For 1998 times, yeah it had good graphics and a good storyline and funny humour. If the plots, animation and humour  were on par with programmes now. It'd mean no progress has been made in over a decade and i'd be worried.
Its almost like saying the ps1 is a crappy console. It was the boss in its days, Everyone took their memory cards and games to others houses to play some tekken 3 and crash bandicoot.

But i have to admit a good console free roam would be awesome for pokemon. If done right, it could be epic, but obviously pocket monsters belong in your pocket.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Pokemon is solely a kids show. What I mean is, unlike in America, there is no need to create extensive love stories, long overdrawn plots, or anything of that nature. In Japan, there is anime for practically every age group, and it's only viewed  as a weak show by us, in our 20s, because we don't share the same interests in shows as their target demographic.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 27, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> I'm pretty sure Pokemon is solely a kids show. What I mean is, unlike in America, there is no need to create extensive love stories, long overdrawn plots, or anything of that nature. In Japan, there is anime for practically every age group, and it's only viewed  as a weak show by us, in our 20s, because we don't share the same interests in shows as their target demographic.


Exactly. Their target audience wasn't adults that play Pokemon, unfortunately.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, "designed for kids" is not an excuse for lousy quality.

Let's look at Avatar: The Last Airbender. It was marketed at kids and shown on a kid's network. But it's a good show, period. Characters develop, plots are interesting, animation is fantastic (NO MOTHERFUCKING SPEED LINES), and it's able to weave such an interesting universe and story that it's uncanny.

EDIT: Thought I'd specify I'm talking about the show and not that shit live action garbage. Wasted fifteen fucking dollars on that lousy piece of ass backwash.

It's what sets Pixar films aside from, I don't know, Alvin and the Chipmunks 2: Chipwrecked. Pixar films are enjoyable to all audiences. If you're an adult and you're enjoying Alvin and the Chipmunks then you must be buzzed out of your mind or mentally challenged.

So no, "designed for children" is not an excuse for lousy television. It's a shit show with shit characters, shit plot, and shit animation. It's a terrible marketing tool to expand the Pokemon brand and essentially hypnotize kids into buying merchandise. If you were a 90's kid who watched Pokemon, you didn't just watch Pokemon. You bought the games. You saw the movies. You bought the cards. You bought the toys. It's one piece of a giant marketing puzzle, and that piece is also covered in poo.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Okay, "designed for kids" is not an excuse for lousy quality.
> 
> Let's look at Avatar: The Last Airbender. It was marketed at kids and shown on a kid's network. But it's a good show, period. Characters develop, plots are interesting, animation is fantastic (NO MOTHERFUCKING SPEED LINES), and it's able to weave such an interesting universe and story that it's uncanny.
> 
> ...


You are comparing American animation to Japanese anime. Neither of the things you listed are solely for kids. Pokemon was made with the intent of only kids watching it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They were pretty shit.
> 
> I enjoyed them as a kid but when you're a kid you're basically classifiable as mentally challenged. Watch it again and try telling me it has genuinely good animation, characters, plots, and humor in a way that doesn't use the word "nostalgic".


No you aren't. you don't give kids enough credit. :-p

And I have quite a few times (though not in the past year and a half or so). I do agree that the animation bit. It was choppy, even compared to most anime. But it used traditional animation for (to my memory) the vast majority of the original series without resorting to unsightly random CGI models, and I'm really happy for that since modern kids' animes resort to that SO much (Sonic X and Kirby: Right Back at Ya, anyone?).

Is it nostalgic for me? yeah, of course. If I hadn't grown up with it I almost certainly would have dismissed it as just another kids show today. But that's just it: It's a kid show. viewing it not through nostalgic lenses, but "It's a show for kids" lens, it's written out pretty well, I believe.

PS: Team Rocket Jessie/James/Meowth still rank in my favorite villains of all time. lol




Guild McCommunist said:


> Okay, "designed for kids" is not an excuse for lousy quality.
> 
> Let's look at Avatar: The Last Airbender. It was marketed at kids and shown on a kid's network. But it's a good show, period. Characters develop, plots are interesting, animation is fantastic (NO MOTHERFUCKING SPEED LINES), and it's able to weave such an interesting universe and story that it's uncanny.
> 
> ...


With respect, it sounds to me like you're taking the "markertng tool" aspect and trying to use that to justify your demonization of it in every other respect. And Avatar, like Pokemon, was designed for kids. But just because a kids show is enjoyable/unenjoyable to adults doesn't determine whether it's a good show or not. The whole "nostalgia" example could easily be applied to the likes of Bugs bunny and any other cartoon one may have grown up with. Is Bugs Bunny entertaining? Sure, it's hilarious, but the only thing that truly differentiates it from other shows for me is the fact that I grew up with it. There's nothing particular fantastic about it, except the outstanding animation and voice acting.

And the "speed lines" bit really proves nothing. You're taking an artistic style choice (that many animes use) and appying it as a reason why an "Western Anime" is better. It's just a difference of cultural artistic preference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> You are comparing American animation to Japanese anime. Neither of the thing you listed as solely for kids. Pokemon was made with the intent of only kids watching it.



Avatar was designed for kids too. But it ended up being good enough to be enjoyable for both children and adults. Same can be said for other particularly good animated series (the 90's Batman stuff If I recall correctly, Gargoyles is apparently excellent as well although I haven't seen it in years).

Pokemon is not getting a pass because it's Japanese or its target audience is children. It's a shit show that's only viewed by its former fans as "nostalgic" or from adults as "that painful experience  you sit through because your kid dragged you into it".

There is literally nothing good about the show, it is simply inexcusable. I watched the show hardcore as a kid. I waited every Saturday morning for it to come on and I couldn't wait for the next episode. But I've grown up now. I can view things objectively, and through terms of plot, characters, and animation, compared to other children's shows, it does not hold up at all nor did it hold up when it was created.

EDIT: I realize animation at the time wasn't as advanced as Avatar but c'mon. It'd basically just be a static image of a Pokemon drifting across the screen with speedlines. For every attack.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

A proper game could save the franchise? Since when does it needs saving? I was convinced that Pokemaniacs lap up anything Nintendo spews at them, regardless of quality...

Also, Guild is right. The fact that something is targeted at kids doesn't in any way justify sub-par quality. Trying to refute that is just trying to find arguments that Pokemon is somehow inheritently "better" then anything else, thus doesn't have to follow the standards set. No, it's a game/anime like any other, and if it's sub-par then it's only because its creators don't really give two flips about what they're actually doing. The passion is gone, it's been gone for quite some time, now it's all about profit.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > You are comparing American animation to Japanese anime. Neither of the thing you listed as solely for kids. Pokemon was made with the intent of only kids watching it.
> ...



Avatar was made by Americans - Americans know that a show is not going to do well if they only aim to please one demographic when placed outside of Nick Jr or Disney Jr. The show was great, yes, no doubt about that. However, when making a show, you throw in things that simply don't appeal to children. For example, Aang's interest in Katara, Zuko's issues between him and his father and not things that say "this is a kid's show, why are you watching it?" Pokemon was a show designed for kids and catered to kids, which is why I've bolded the last paragraph. There is not a part in Pokemon that leaves you with a giant cliffhanger nor is it a series where you have to watch previous episode to really sink yourself into it. It's a simple show made for kids while understanding that the average kid does not want an intense plot, love stories, perfect animation - it's for kids.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A proper game could save the franchise? Since when it needs saving? I was convinced that Pokemaniacs lap up anything Nintendo spews at them, regardless of quality...
> 
> Also, Guild is right. The fact that something is targeted at kids doesn't in any way justify sub-par quality. Trying to refute that is just trying to find arguments that Pokemon is somehow inheritently "better" then anything else, thus doesn't have to follow the standards set. No, it's a game/anime like any other, and if it's sub-par then it's only because its creators don't really give two flips about what they're actually doing. The passion is gone, it's been gone for quite some time, now it's all about profit.


I think this can easily apply to the main series of games as well. Ever notice how the games, even after over a decade, still use horrible looking sprite-based models for battles, and how most attacks consist of nothing but one sprite shifting slightly in one direction and back, and then the other sprite flickering to indicate "damage"? It's ridiculous. Nintendo is purposely holding Pokemon back technologically because they don't want to put effort, and they know countless people will buy it "just because it's pokemon". It's like the newer Final Fantasies, but worse.

This, I say, is the main reason Pokemon Black/White wasn't released for 3DS, and it's the same reason Black/White 2 isn't a 3DS release, either. They know the 3DS is capable of much more powerful graphics and they'll basically be FORCED to just true cgi character models and animations, so they avoid it so they don't have to do that. And it really pisses me off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Avatar was made by Americans - Americans know that a show is not going to do well if they only aim to please one demographic when placed outside of Nick Jr or Disney Jr. The show was great, yes, no doubt about that. However, when making a show, you throw in things that simply don't appeal to children. For example, Aang's interest in Katara, Zuko's issues between him and his father and not things that say "this is a kid's show, why are you watching it?" Pokemon was a show designed for kids and catered to kids, which is why I've bolded the last paragraph. There is not a part in Pokemon that leaves you with a giant cliffhanger nor is it a series where you have to watch previous episode to really sink yourself into it. It's a simple show made for kids while understanding that the average kid does not want an intense plot, love stories, perfect animation - it's for kids.



None of what I read is justifiable for the quality of Pokemon. What I'm reading is "Pokemon was aimed at kids so they don't need to care about quality".



xwatchmanx said:


> I think this can easily apply to the main series of games as well. Ever notice how the games, even after over a decade, still use horrible looking sprite-based models for battles, and how most attacks consist of nothing but one sprite shifting slightly in one direction and back, and then the other sprite flickering to indicate "damage"?



Because Pokemon Battle Revolution looked so much better.

Pokemon games are founded on simplicity. Compared to a console RPG, they flop. RPGs are usually known for being immensely deep in their gameplay and intricate in their story. Pokemon possesses none of this. It's mainly why it makes such a good handheld RPG.

Pokemon is quick. The sprites and mild animation make battles last less than a minute at times. The mechanics are light and easy to access. You can pick up the game and know it rather well within minutes. The story is light so you don't need to follow or care for it. It's both the best handheld RPG ever because of these mechanics and one of the worst console RPGs because of these mechanics.

Trying to make Pokemon into something that's not Pokemon, by focusing on story and drawn out animation, defeats the purpose of the game.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar was made by Americans - Americans know that a show is not going to do well if they only aim to please one demographic when placed outside of Nick Jr or Disney Jr. The show was great, yes, no doubt about that. However, when making a show, you throw in things that simply don't appeal to children. For example, Aang's interest in Katara, Zuko's issues between him and his father and not things that say "this is a kid's show, why are you watching it?" Pokemon was a show designed for kids and catered to kids, which is why I've bolded the last paragraph. There is not a part in Pokemon that leaves you with a giant cliffhanger nor is it a series where you have to watch previous episode to really sink yourself into it. It's a simple show made for kids while understanding that the average kid does not want an intense plot, love stories, perfect animation - it's for kids.
> ...


They don't need to care about quality in the preface that it'll be watched by adults judging the show for having a lacking plot or poor animation, no.


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A proper game could save the franchise? Since when does it needs saving? I was convinced that Pokemaniacs lap up anything Nintendo spews at them, regardless of quality...


http://www.vgchartz.com/game/4022/pokemon-diamond-pearl-version/
http://www.vgchartz.com/game/1762/pokemon-dash/

: |


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Midna said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > A proper game could save the franchise? Since when does it needs saving? I was convinced that Pokemaniacs lap up anything Nintendo spews at them, regardless of quality...
> ...


People still bought it despite the fact that it presents no value whatsoever. Amirite?


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Why did you even reply if you weren't going to click the links


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think a good idea for a pokemon game would be one that began in the Kanto region, then (After beating the Elite 4 of that region) could challenge two trainers to recieve the other two starters. After doing so, you could go to Johto and do the same. This ALL could be in one game, and would continue through each region. New regions and pokemon through DLC?


----------



## VMM (Feb 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The franchise definitely needs be saved from a constant string of high sales and relatively highish review scores.
> ...



I think you don't get it. If I watch the first Mr Bean, it will be funny the same way. If I watch the first season of the Simpsons it will still be funny. Lion King will always be a remarkable movie, although it's so old that I was a baby when watched It the first time. Dragon Ball is a legendary Anime, the one that made a revolution in the shonnens, and if you watch it back you'll  see how good the battles are even nowadays.

PS1?! That was always a piece of crap, owners of Nintendo 64 will get it.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 28, 2012)

Its been said already but it doesnt need saving.

Yes its a bit repetitive now, and yes so so many un-needed pokemon but its still addictive and people still buy it, ill get the new game, cause I love the franchise they havent changed it drastically from generation to generation and to be honest the majority of changes they have made to the series have given it more depth (im not talking about the stupid dance contests etc) im on about ev's and iv's which have added a competitive multiplayer element, im on about breeding which gives you a chance to customise move-sets and im on about the inclusion of many dual types of pokemon which means unless you play smart and cover your ass from every angle your not going to get very far.

Ok Game Freak doesnt take full advantage of the systems they do put in place but then again thats what the modding communities for, all these elements with a game thats been made progressively harder by the community  equates to a game that a 4 year old or a 40 year old can enjoy and and find challenging on different levels.

Sorry to cliché it but seriously why fix what obviously isnt broken


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2012)

> So the next Pokemon game was revealed in Japan to be Pokemon Gray Pokemon Black and White 2? This is slightly getting ridiculous, with Nintendo throwing out Pokemon games on the Nintendo DS as if we actually want them now. I mean I know they sell, but they sell to little kids, not to people my age.



By your logic, you should stop playing kids' games and get a life. Nintendo's target audience for Pokemon was for kids, starting day 1. They're expecting the majority of Pokemon customers to be children.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol this thing made me laugh, it just sounds like someone wants Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow made for consoles. Ain't going to happen, I think that the games are still interesting to an extent. The thing that bothers me about them is the Pokemon themselves, they seem to be lacking originality these days that they had ages ago. The regions I always find interesting and the storyline for Black and White was pretty good too.

I might not be as interested as I once was but I will continue to like it for years to come I'm sure.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Feb 28, 2012)

"I iz a gen 1 fan und I thinkz Pokemonz after furst genn dont exits"

That's the vibe I get from that article.

The Pokémon franchise is doing better than ever and doesn't need saving. A console game would be nice however.

Nice try "Charlie".


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Feb 28, 2012)

Supreme Dirt said:


> "I iz a gen 1 fan und I thinkz Pokemonz after furst genn dont exits"
> 
> That's the vibe I get from that article.
> 
> ...


I agree a Pokemon game would be nice on one of the consoles, and it is also true that the WiiU has all sorts of Potential for this. But come on "Pokemon Kanto" thats not even a good name.

Pokemon is going well still up to this day and it wasn't because of any one thing, it was because of a lot of different things but the three main ones being the cards, the games and the anime. The anime is doing....well find I suppose, the card as last I checked are still popular unlike some other card games that have gone into obscurity (I'm looking at you Duel Masters) and the games themselves are perfect as is.

Sure they might not be as deep or as fufilling as some games but when you have trudged through loads of Pokemon defeating trainer after trainer and Pokemon after Pokemon just to do your absolute best and kick the ass of the last guy that made you "white out" then you know your getting a good game.

I completed Pokemon Black for the first time a few months ago and was determined to do it with the squad in game, but after it was done I thought to myself "God now I can bring my squad from SoulSilver, Score" and so I did but it just proves that Pokemon comes from a Powerful history and is still doing well from old and new.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my friend Charlie, I don't think its Pokemon that needs saving. I think its your loudy blogging.


----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2012)

if i wasn't so lazy, i would leave a comment in his blog saying "suck a dick".


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Midna said:


> Why did you even reply if you weren't going to click the links


I clicked the links, I'm just saying that despite being on the level of a flash game, Dash STILL sold, albeit less then Pearl. Much less. Even Pokemon fans aren't that stupid.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


15 to be more precise. And OVER 9000 EPISODES.


Spoiler



Nah 600 episodes AND COUNTING.


On-topic: The pokemon series need saving? SAVING???? WHAT??? NO!!! We're talking about a series that makes S**TLOADS of money. As long as there are gullible little kids on earth (and the pokemon purists that doesn't complain or still loves the seires), GF will KEEP making money.
And it's one of the main reasons B&W2 is on the DS.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The franchise definitely needs be saved from a constant string of high sales and relatively highish review scores.
> 
> Also there's a reason Pokemon does well as a portable RPG and not as a console RPG. Plus all the console RPG games are bogged down with really cut down gameplay mechanics and really stupid storylines.



You know there are 2 companies that do Pokemon games right? GameFreak has never done a Pokemon console game and I wonder why.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> On-topic: The pokemon series need saving? SAVING???? WHAT??? NO!!! We're talking about a series that makes S**TLOADS of money. As long as there are gullible little kids on earth (and the pokemon purists that doesn't complain or still loves the seires), GF will KEEP making money.
> And it's one of the main reasons B&W2 is on the DS.





Punyman said:


> > So the next Pokemon game was revealed in Japan to be Pokemon Gray Pokemon Black and White 2? This is slightly getting ridiculous, with Nintendo throwing out Pokemon games on the Nintendo DS as if we actually want them now. I mean I know they sell, but they sell to little kids, not to people my age.
> 
> 
> 
> By your logic, you should stop playing kids' games and get a life. Nintendo's target audience for Pokemon was for kids, starting day 1. They're expecting the majority of Pokemon customers to be children.


Don't you remember that we were kids once too? We were the ones that made the franchise famous by buying Red, Green, Blue and Yellow. We grew up with Pokemon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Don't you remember that we were kids once too? We were the ones that made the franchise famous by buying Red, Green, Blue and Yellow. We grew up with Pokemon.


Psh, whaddya mean "once"? I'm 22, and I'm still a kid! :-p


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 28, 2012)

>Implying the series is dying.


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> >Implying the series is dying.


Fix'd


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2012)

The Pokemon demographic is changing while kids make up a high percentage of the market base, people in their late teens to late twenties are growing.

If you don't believe me on this, I'll give you another metaseries that's undergoing a similar fanbase shift, Pretty Cure, the later installents (Fresh - Smile) have a growing otaku fanbase.

Times have changed an Pokemon for Wii U is in order but not because the series needs saving, it prints money like all popular Nintendo products, but to please the fanbase.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > On-topic: The pokemon series need saving? SAVING???? WHAT??? NO!!! We're talking about a series that makes S**TLOADS of money. As long as there are gullible little kids on earth (and the pokemon purists that doesn't complain or still loves the seires), GF will KEEP making money.
> ...


Yeah I remember, but the kids of this generation will continue to revitalize the seires. The pokemon games was made to have a simple gameplay to pick up and play. Although there is strategy involved if you decide to play seriously (competitively).Their target was and still IS intended for kids. If you don't like it then stop acting like a kid or tell GF that (although they simply won't care.). Again the series doesn't need saving. When a main game  will sell less than 1 million copies, then I'll agree to this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Yeah I remember, but the kids of this generation will continue to revitalize the seires...Their target was and still IS intended for kids.


This is very true of a lot of kids' cartoons, if you think about it. How long have Scooby Doo, Looney Tunes, and countless other cartoons been around, and still making new series that are successful? Though from our viewpoint, they're incredibly bad compared to the classics we may have grown up with, they're successful with the kids of the time. When those kids outgrow them (like we did), the next generation of children take their place. Same thing with Pokemon.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I remember, but the kids of this generation will continue to revitalize the seires...Their target was and still IS intended for kids.
> ...


Thank you for understanding my point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Thank you for understanding my point.


Yeah. I don't LIKE it, and I really WISH Gamefreak would make a type of "classic" Pokemon game to cater to fans of the original generations, but aside from Fire Red/Leaf Green and Heart Gold/ Soul Silver, I don't think that's ever going to happen. :-\


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Don't you remember that we were kids once too? We were the ones that made the franchise famous by buying Red, Green, Blue and Yellow. We grew up with Pokemon.




Kids games =/= A Bad Game

Pokemon is a prime example. It's aimed at little kids, but it's an exceptional game.


----------



## BaconBits (Feb 28, 2012)

>Implying the Pokemon franchise needs to be saved.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

Just perusing through this thread, and it saddens me to see so many people believe that "It's just for kids!" is a legitimate excuse for a lack of quality.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait wait. I'm still lost from reading the title. Since when did the pokemon franchise need saving?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> A Pokemon game with real time movement and control for the battles would be interesting. You know, actually CONTROLLING the Pokemon for once? It wouldn't be too hard, either. The control scheme could even take a page from the original Pokemon Stadium, where the 4 moves were each assigned to a different button.


Yeah I always wanted a Pokemon game with action-RPG elements during the Pokemon battles. Could be interesting


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2012)

I want a pokemon game that plays like advance wars. Pokemon: Mass Attack!


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope a Pokemon console game will get released.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I want a pokemon game that plays like advance wars. Pokemon: Mass Attack!


HA! That would be hilarious!


----------



## Qtis (Mar 15, 2012)

Mass Effect meets Pokémon. I'm game. Especially if they could get a good plot in it: "Team Rocket is coming, we have to unite the regions!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I want a pokemon game that plays like advance wars. Pokemon: Mass Attack!


Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 15, 2012)

Veho said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I want a pokemon game that plays like advance wars. Pokemon: Mass Attack!
> ...


See my wish came true kinda 

Honestly i made that post WAY before i even heard heads of tails of Nobunaga's Ambition.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it's weird that he's complaining about the series being the same over and over again, but then, in an attempt to "save the franchise", he proposes something vastly similar to what we already had, which still is the same thing over and over.
Not to mention the difficulty curve would be pretty crappy if we started out the next game with everything we had in the previous game.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love a Pokemon game that was pretty much the same as what we've got now but of course decent to look at...but when you battle it plays like Smash Bros.

By the way creators have stated that there will never be a core Pokemon game on a console, they want it to be strictly portable so people can link up to others and do all that stuff that they do.

You know because the internet doesn't exist or anything.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> A Pokemon game with real time movement and control for the battles would be interesting. You know, actually CONTROLLING the Pokemon for once? It wouldn't be too hard, either. The control scheme could even take a page from the original Pokemon Stadium, where the 4 moves were each assigned to a different button.


You made me imagine Pokemon with the latest Tales combat system. Would be neat, but a pretty risky move.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, there's a Japan-only Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game on the Wii, if that's considered to be proper.


----------



## takuyayagami (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL I just imagine a pokemon game like the one on the gamecube Tales series animation and combat system and voice overs


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't really know if Pokémon 'needs saving' yet.
I kinda enjoyed all main games. With Generation 1 it was something completely new, a simple yet very fun RPG which started the whole hype together with the anime.
I was 7 at the time. Then came Generation 2 which was amazing at the time, with a whole new region plus the previous one. Gen 3 had incredible graphics compared to the others and the story was ok. At gen 4 the Pokémon did become kind of dull and the story was kind of the same as gen 3 but looking back at gen 1 and 2 I realised that there wasn't much of a story there either. Gen 5's Pokémon where the worst ever, I don't mind there are a lot of pokemon but they have to be original at least. The story was the most interesting of all the games to me though but I can say that I'm slowly losing my interest in the series.

A direct sequel does sound kind of interesting to me though, so I think I'm going to wait until they release Black/White 2.
If it's not suprising and new I think I will have to agree that it needs saving.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The franchise definitely needs be saved from a constant string of high sales and relatively highish review scores.
> 
> Also there's a reason Pokemon does well as a portable RPG and not as a console RPG. Plus all the console RPG games are bogged down with really cut down gameplay mechanics and really stupid storylines.
> 
> ...



I still watch them. That's like saying the early seasons of The Simpsons is shit because it has bad animation, characters, voices, and plots, but those seasons are still the best.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck all of you, Pokemon is the shit


----------



## elenar (Mar 21, 2012)

I wasn't aware that a game franchise that sills gigajillions of copies of it's main series games and even it's "got nothing to do with POkeMonz LOL" spin-offs make a ton of money, was something that needed to be "saved".

Unless you mean "saved from 17 year olds not playing it because they think it's for kiddies and people will think they are kiddies if they play pokemanz", because yeah, you can't save it from that. Everyone that isn't 17 doesn't need it to be saved anyway.


----------

